
The world’s largest SSD clocks in at 100TB - portofcall
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/3/19/17140332/worlds-largest-ssd-nimbus-data-exadrive-dc100-100tb
======
bastijn
Had some fun the other day when our IT department asked me which SSD I wanted
as second drive in my laptop. Replied with the 30TB Samsung which raised
several emails which were waaay to serious in nature. Seems I have to email
again that I was being humble and could have asked for the 100TB.

